
The Apple / Google / Facebook Message War Starts Now - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/02/message-war/
======
dirtyaura
Author forgets Skype, which in my circles is used as much as FB and more than
GChat for private chats. Anectodally, Skype is also the most popular of three
in professional use. Microsoft's Messenger is still very popular in certain
demographics, so I wouldn't count out MS from this war.

